# Kaees Solomon Mesh RTA!



## TonySC (11/2/20)

Some one get this to RSA pronto!!....oh wait....coronavirus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/2/20)

This looks lekker!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Muchis (1/3/20)

Damn this does look good... In fact all these Solomon RTAs have looked good but I never ended up buying any, I'll get this when it lands tho


Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonySC (2/3/20)

Hope it lands sometime soon.....along with the mechlyfe ratel xs aio

Reactions: Like 1


----------

